# CPU/RAM Abnuetzung



## weicht2 (8. Jan 2013)

hallo Welt,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich einen relativ grossen Arbeitsspeicher 
habe, und darin einige eigene kleine Java-Pupsprogramme laufen lassen 
will. dies allerdings staendig, d.h. solange der Rechner eingeschaltet 
ist. Die Programme werden beim Rechnerstart automatisch gestartet. 
Jetzt reiten diese Mini-Hopser aber staendig auf den gleichen 
Speicherzellen herum, so dass diese wahrscheinlich ungleich hoeher 
beansprucht werden, als andere Speicherbereiche, die praktisch nie 
arbeiten muessen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es vernuenftiger 
waere, die Arbeitslast besser auf die Speicherzellen zu verteilen, 
etwa indem man diese Programme ab und zu in andere Speicherbereiche 
verlagert.

Weiss jemand, ob dies moeglich ist, waehrend der Laufzeit oder beim 
Programmstart oder beim Rechnerstart.

Ich habe mir gedacht, beim Rechnerstart ueber eine Batchdatei vorher 
eine zufaellige Anzahl anderer Programme (zb. Instatnzen von Notepad) 
zu starten, und dann erst meine Programme. Dann muessten diese vom 
Betriebssystem doch immer in einem anderen Speicherbereich alloziert 
werden

Diese Vorgehensweise kommt mir aber etwas stuemperhaft vor. Weiss 
vielleicht jemand eine bessere Loesung?

Oder bilde ich mir das Problem nur ein?

 Danke im Voraus und Gruesse,
                Alex


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jan 2013)

Ich würde ca. 400 ml Bier in den Speicher schütten, damit sich die Pups-Programme nicht langweilen wenn sie immer an der gleichen Stelle rumwerkeln müssen. Alternativ könntest du auch Pups-Programminnen schreiben und diese an die gleiche Stelle verschieben.


----------



## timbeau (8. Jan 2013)

:toll::applaus:

Eine neue Geschäftsidee! Programme schreiben, die die Abnutzung des RAMs verhindern


:lol:


----------



## Landei (8. Jan 2013)

Deine Gedanken sind sicher für Computer mit Relais völlig korrekt...

Mal im Ernst: Der Hauptbelastungsfaktor für einen Chip ist schlicht und ergreifend Wärme, und da ist ziemlich egal, wo die entsteht, sondern wo ein Schwachpunkt ist, der damit nicht gut klarkommt. Wobei Dauerbetrieb bei ausreichender Kühlung weniger stressig ist als dauernd hoch- und runterzufahren. Ich habe übrigens schon Rechner gesehen, auf denen zwanzig Jahre lang das gleiche Programm lief, und aus der dir die Wollmäuse entgegengepurzelt sind, wenn du sie mal aufgeschraubt hast - kein Problem.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jan 2013)

Selten so gelacht ... :lol:

Im übrigen schon mal was von Kapselung gehört? In SSDs oder ähnlichen Medien ist das gleichmäßig verteilte Nutzen der Zellen wirklich wichtig, aber was denkst du wer das macht? Na die SSD natürlich. Die haben z.B. oftmals 50% mehr Kapazität als man verwenden kann um Spielraum für Ausfälle von Zellen (Blöcken) etc. zu haben. Dort wird Fragmentierung bewusst betrieben. 

Arbeitsspeicher ist technologisch etwas ganz anderes und bevor du diesen "abnutzt" naja da trinkt dein PC wirklich Bier und heisst Bender...


----------



## Firephoenix (8. Jan 2013)

Ich habe bei dem Thread-Titel erst Auslastung gelesen...

Abnutzung macht bei normalem Arbeitsspeicher oder CPUs auch wenig Sinn, da sind (normalerweise) keine mechanischen Bauteile drin die einem Verschleiß unterliegen. Allerdings leidet das Material unter den entstehenden Temperaturen (wie Landei schon angemerkt hatte) und irgendwann geht halt irgendwo ein Schaltkreis kaputt.

Bei den meisten Speicherzellen hat man einen Verschleiß beim Löschen, die Zellen sind aber bereits so aufgebaut, dass sie intern mit dem Ausfall einzelner Teile klarkommen und nutzen meistens intern auch eine Verteilung um ihren Speicher gleichmäßig zu verteilen.

Mit Java selbst hat man darauf allerdings schon mal gar keinen Einfluss, da deklariert man seinen int und wieviele bit im Hintergrund an welcher Speicheradresse und auf welchem Hardware-Gate reserviert werden kann einem egal sein.

Gruß


----------



## DrZoidberg (8. Jan 2013)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Bei den meisten Speicherzellen hat man einen Verschleiß beim Löschen, die Zellen sind aber bereits so aufgebaut, dass sie intern mit dem Ausfall einzelner Teile klarkommen und nutzen meistens intern auch eine Verteilung um ihren Speicher gleichmäßig zu verteilen.



Aber nicht bei RAM. Da gibt es keinen Verschleiß. Und RAM kann man im übrigen auch nicht löschen, nur schreiben und lesen.


----------



## weicht2 (10. Jan 2013)

danke
fuer die teilweise wirklich lustigen und humorvollen Anregungen, aber auch fuer die qualifizierteren Beitraege!

@kappesf


> In SSDs oder ähnlichen Medien ist das gleichmäßig verteilte Nutzen der Zellen wirklich wichtig, aber was denkst du wer das macht? Na die SSD natürlich.



Die gleichmaessig verteilte Nutzung der Zellen muss sogar ungeheuer wichtig sein,
wenn ich mir die Lebensdauer-Daten von SSD-RAMs ansehe:

Verschiedene SSD (Computex Ritek RiDATA Ultra-S)
Allgemeines
Typ	Halbleiterbausteine
Kapazität	bis rund 5 TB

Lebensdauer

Lesen unbegrenzt,

Schreibvorgänge je Zelle:
<1000[1] (TLC in 21-nm-Fertigung) 
3.000 (MLC[2] in 25-nm-Fertigung) 
5.000 (MLC in 34-nm-Fertigung), 
10.000 (MLC in 50-nm-Fertigung) und 
100.000 (SLC in 50-nm-Fertigung) 
und bis zu 5 Mio. (selektierte SLC-Chips)

Größe	        verschieden
Entwickler	Samsung

(reinkopiert von Solid-State-Drive ? Wikipedia)

Das  sind ja wirklich erschreckend niedrige Werte! 
Ich hatte mir eine Zahl irgendwo zwischen 10 hoch 12 und unendlich vorgestellt!
Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass meine DDR-SSDs einen guten Verteilungmanager drin haben.

Mir ist zut Erreichung einer gewissen Verteilung noch eine Idee gekommen:

Die Datei eines solchen (Mini-)Progammes  von einem zweiten Programm umschreiben  lassen (zb. vor der Schleife jedesmal eine andere Anzahl von Programmzeilen einfuegen). In einem Batchjob  zuerst das Umschreibe-Programm laufen lassen und dann das Miniprogramm. Im schlimmsten Fall nuetzt das halt nichts. Aber es kann auch auf keinen Fall schaden!

  Gruesse,
    Alex


----------



## Spacerat (10. Jan 2013)

weicht2 hat gesagt.:


> Die Datei eines solchen (Mini-)Progammes  von einem zweiten Programm umschreiben  lassen (zb. vor der Schleife jedesmal eine andere Anzahl von Programmzeilen einfuegen). In einem Batchjob  zuerst das Umschreibe-Programm laufen lassen und dann das Miniprogramm. Im schlimmsten Fall nuetzt das halt nichts. Aber es kann auch auf keinen Fall schaden!
> 
> Gruesse,
> Alex


Ob dem guten Manne klar ist, dass das Umverteilen im Ram ziemlich genau etwas mit dem zu tun hat, was er verhindern will?

Pupsprogrammienen... somumfug :lol:
[EDIT]Und den letzten drei Speicherzellen spendiere ich ein Skatblatt.[/EDIT]


----------



## TheDarkRose (10. Jan 2013)

@TO, schon mal was von MMU gehört? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spacerat (10. Jan 2013)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> @TO, schon mal was von MMU gehört?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Ähhhh... Mächtiger Memory Umverteiler? 
....Auweh... der meint die Memory Management Unit... sollte in keinem Prozi fehlen, wir sind hier nicht in den 90'ern.


----------



## trööt (10. Jan 2013)

@kappesf
+50% reserve halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben ...
schenkt man dem Wikipedia-artikel glauben und dichtet sich selbst seine toleranz dazu würde ich sagen das 10%-15% deutlich realistischer erscheint (siehe quote)

@TO
du linkst hier schon auf den SSD-artikel ... und bist dann nicht mal in der lage diesen richtig zu lesen


> SDRAM-Chips sind flüchtig und verbrauchen pro Gigabyte deutlich mehr Energie als eine konventionelle Festplatte. Ihr Vorteil liegt dafür in der deutlich höheren Geschwindigkeit. [...] Ein zweiter Vorteil ist die festplattengleiche, unbegrenzte Wiederbeschreibbarkeit; Flash-Chips sind hier auf 100.000 bis 5 Millionen Schreibzyklen begrenzt. Diese Beschränkung gilt jedoch nicht für Lesevorgänge und zudem für jede einzelne Flashzelle. Eine solche wird bei Verschleiß automatisch gegen eine von rund zehn Prozent Reservezellen ausgetauscht.


und da moderner RAM nun mal SD-RAM ist ist deine frage damit eigentlich beantwortet ...

natürlich sind auch SD-zellen nicht unendlich lang haltbar ... aber eine "normale" HDD (im wiki-artikel mit rund 10 milliarden schreibzyklen in 3 jahren angegeben) hält auch nicht ewig ...

natürlich haben HDDs/SSDs den vorteil das dort der ausfall schon bei der herstellung in betracht gezogen wird weshalb eine platte halt einen gewissen prozentsatz an reserve-sektoren besitzt ... SD-RAM und Flash-Speicher (heute meist EEPROM) besitzen keine solche reserve-kapazitäten weshalb man bei einem teil-ausfall eines chips meist von einem komplett-versagen spricht da die eingebauten manager nicht in der lage sind diese fehler zu erkennen und eine fehl-zuweisung zu vermeiden ...

deine frage hätte noch zu zeiten des WW2 oder den folgenden jahrzehnten in denen RAM noch mechanisch oder mit röhren aufgebaut war ihre existenzberechtigung gehabt ... aber heutzutage ist sie doch recht deplaziert da wir alle wissen das moderne produkte, gleich ob PC-hardware oder kinderspielzeugt, nur mit einer gewissen lebenserwartung produziert werden ... und auch garnicht mehr für den jahrzente-langen dauereinsatz vorgesehen sind ...
außerdem ist die preisentwicklung gerade was PC-hardware angeht doch mitlerweile so ausgelegt das wenn ein SD-RAM nach seinen 2 jahren garantie den geist aufgibt man für das gleiche geld was man damals bezahlt hat heute deutlich bessere hardware bekommt ... und wenn es halt ein 1-zu-1 ersatz sein muss kosten diese in der regel nur noch einen bruchteil ...


außerdem : wie oben erwähnt : wenn du beim boot dafür sorgen würdest das ein gewisser bereich belegt wird nur um die eigentlichen daten in andere bereiche zu verschieben .. so werden diese zellen trotzdem beansprucht ... folge : du belastest nicht nur die ziel-zellen sondern auch alles andere was du dazu missbrauchst diese zu erreichen ... was die ausfall-wahrscheinlichkeit des RAM sogar noch weiter erhöt ...
und ein RAM ist auch nicht linear aufgebaut und wird auch so nicht angesteuert ... also kann man eigentlich von ausgehen das die daten zwischen zwei up-times eh an anderen stellen landen ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Jan 2013)

weicht2 hat gesagt.:


> Die Datei eines solchen (Mini-)Progammes  von einem zweiten Programm umschreiben  lassen (zb. vor der Schleife jedesmal eine andere Anzahl von Programmzeilen einfuegen). In einem Batchjob  zuerst das Umschreibe-Programm laufen lassen und dann das Miniprogramm. Im schlimmsten Fall nuetzt das halt nichts. Aber es kann auch auf keinen Fall schaden!


Soll das etwa heißen, die Frage war ernst gemeint? Dann muss ich das Bier selber saufen.

Es schadet auf jeden Fall meinem Gehirn, ich hätte dich glatt für einen Troll gehalten. Noch nicht mal zu C64-Zeiten, als man noch Einfluss darauf hatte, an welcher Adresse im RAM ("physikalisch") ein ausführbares Programm wirklich die Kondensatoren geil macht hat jemand Rücksicht auf die Belastungen und Abnutzungserscheinungen genommen.

Wenn du heute deinen Computer einschaltest und Programm X startest, dann wird zwar irgendwas Xiges vom Hauptspeicher in den RAM geladen. Aber welcher Kondensator auf welchem Baustein tatsächlich dabei verwendet wird ist glaube ich absolut zufällig ("logische" vs. "physikalische" Adressen)


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2013)

trööt hat gesagt.:


> @kappesf
> +50% reserve halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben ...
> schenkt man dem Wikipedia-artikel glauben und dichtet sich selbst seine toleranz dazu würde ich sagen das 10%-15% deutlich realistischer erscheint (siehe quote)



 Wir arbeiten im Embedded Outdoor  / Verkehrsbereich schon seit Jahren mit Halbleiterspeichern. Am Anfang haben wir unwissend USB STicks eingesetzt (Supermarktware) die halten ca. 1-2 Wochen bei dem Datenaufkommen da es sich sogar oft um ROM Chips handel. 
Ja ganz genau ROM = Read only. Vor allem gerne in 2-5€ Werbesticks verbaut. Die haben dann je Zelle ca. 4-10 Schreib Lese Zyklen (VErbaut sind sie natürlich als RAM chips allerdings sind sie nur für ROM Einsatz vorgehesen). Das fällt im Normalbetrieb gar nicht auf zuhause da man zu selten den ganzen Stick voll macht und ja dann der Speichermanager immer noch wild herumschiebt. Diese Sticks halten im Privatgebrauch toft noch mehrere Jahre und es erscheint niemand seltsam wenn sie dann einmal kaputt sind. 
Teurere Sticks sind dann da schon besser da sie bereits bis zu 100.000 oder gar noch mehr Zyklen machen. Da aber meistens immer noch Multilayer Cell chips verbaut werden muss je Zelle öfter gelesen und geschrieben werden. Die Königsklasse sind dann z.B. SSDs mit Single layer cells und erweitertem Temperaturbereich (-40 +85°). Dort gibt es durchaus Vertreter die *bis zu* 50% Reserve vorhalten (auch wenn das sehr sehr selten ist meistens 10-20%). Dort bewegen wir uns aber auch in Preisregionen die sich niemals ein Privatmann leisten würde.


----------



## tröööt (10. Jan 2013)

Spoiler: leicht OT



gut ... auch wenn es solche "spezial"-hardware geben mag die halt für solch hohe anforderungen "besser" geeignet ist als "normale" hardware finde ich doch ziemlich krass das man z.b. in ein 32GB nutzdaten medium zusätzliche 16GB als reserve-kapazität einbaut und entsprechende controller verwendet die dann "HDD-ähnlich" reagieren ... nur weil man halt einen solch hohen ausfall schon bei der herstellung erwartet ...

auch finde ich die nutzung solcher technologien fragwürdig ... denn man sollte sich wirklich fragen ob es bei den hohen preisen wie du sie ansprichst nicht besser ein speicher-medium such das von der transferleistung entsprechende werte liefert aber eine deutlich geringere ausfallquote hat ...

eine lösung wäre hier sicher RAID ... es kombiniert die vorteile : hohe datendurchsatzleistung bei geringer ausfallquote zu vergleichbaren preisen ...

ich kenn mich zwar bei den preisen nicht aus ... kann mir aber doch vorstellen das es wirtschaftlicher ist einmal mehr geld auszugeben und dann erstmal eine gewisse zeit ruhe zu haben anstatt kontinuirlich laufende kosten für ersatz zu haben ...

klar müsste man das erstmal ausrechnen ... und ich bin auch sicher das das sicher schon mal wer getan hat ... aber ich denke wirklich aussagekräftig wären ergebnisse die dann unterschiede über z.b. 10 jahre aufweisen ...

wenn man natürlich so kalkuliert hat das es in 10 jahren genau 1 cent unterschied macht dürfte es eigentlich recht banane sein für welche technik man sich entscheidet ... aber bei der heutigen technik und entwicklung KANN man einfach keine aussagen über solch lange zeitperioden treffen ...


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2013)

Moin,



DrZoidberg hat gesagt.:


> Aber nicht bei RAM. Da gibt es keinen Verschleiß.


auch Transistoren in einem RAM-Riegel unterliegen dem Verschleiß. Die Riegel werden schon mit defekten Bits gelifert, nur mekrst Du davon nichts. Weil die Logik im Riegel das verhindert.



tröööt hat gesagt.:


> eine lösung wäre hier sicher RAID


ich will hoffen Du beziehts Dich hier nicht auf die SSD - RAID kann gar nicht die Flash-Probleme in einer SSD lösen

hand, mogel


----------



## tröööt (10. Jan 2013)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> ich will hoffen Du beziehts Dich hier nicht auf die SSD - RAID kann gar nicht die Flash-Probleme in einer SSD lösen
> 
> hand, mogel



sorry ... aber du hast meinen post mal überhaupt nicht verstanden ...

es ging darum das man mit "normalen HDDs" und einem guten RAID auf ähnliche performance kommt wie mit SSDs ... jedoch nicht mit der ausfall-rate von SSDs konfrontiert wird ...

versuch bitte nicht auf OT-posts zu antworten wenn du diese überhaupt nicht verstehst ...


----------



## Stroker89 (11. Jan 2013)

Also ich meine meinen Dozenten in einer Vorlesungen (Rechnerarchitektur) sagen gehört zu haben, dass einige MultiCore CPUs Threads recht häufig zwischen Cores hin und her schieben, wenn Cores im Leerlauf sind. Das ganze soll wohl für eine gleichmäßige Hitzenentwicklung sorgen.

Gruß


----------



## TheDarkRose (11. Jan 2013)

Nunja, für gleichmäßige Hitzeentwicklung zu sorgen ist etwas anderes, als wie die "RAM-Abnutzung"


----------



## weicht2 (14. Jan 2013)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Nunja, für gleichmäßige Hitzeentwicklung zu sorgen ist etwas anderes, als wie die "RAM-Abnutzung"



läuft aber im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus!


----------

